# what is roleplaying



## xaiver (Oct 5, 2008)

what really is roleplaying because would like to know because a friend wants me to write her a love type roleplaying story


----------



## Darksong (Oct 5, 2008)

First of all, this goes in the Role-Playing Lounge.

Second of all, Role Playing is different than fiction. Role-Playing is where many people join into a group, and each play the role of a different character to follow a certain plot. Fiction is a story written by one person. If this isn't enough, you can also search "Role-Playing Game" on Wikipedia.


----------



## xaiver (Oct 5, 2008)

Darksong said:


> First of all, this goes in the Role-Playing Lounge.
> 
> Second of all, Role Playing is different than fiction. Role-Playing is where many people join into a group, and each play the role of a different character to follow a certain plot. Fiction is a story written by one person. If this isn't enough, you can also search "Role-Playing Game" on Wikipedia.


i know that


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 5, 2008)

xaiver said:


> i know that


Well, what's the problem, then?


----------



## xaiver (Oct 5, 2008)

can i use myself in the story


----------



## Nope (Oct 5, 2008)

... Did you read the Wikipedia page?


> *From Wikipedia*
> Before play begins, players develop a concept of the role they would like to play in the game. They then use the game system's character creation rules to form a representation of their characters, in terms of game mechanics. The character's statistics are recorded on a special-purpose form called a character sheet.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, I dunno, you might have to obtain legal permission from yourself to use in the RP. Don't want to get sued.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 6, 2008)

^Yay, sarcasm.

Why wouldn't you be able to use yourself? I mean, as long as you make it fit the perameters of the RP, there's no reason not to. In fact, I make a habit of it.


----------

